# Janet Jackson? Big Deal!



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I havent been here in a while, but I just wanteed to see what you guys thought of the Boob exposure thing... I really think those fools are blowing the whole thing out of proportion. It's only a Boob, are americans really afraid of boobs? They sure got one in the White house, and they show him on TV all the time, he offends me way more than a nice soft.....mmmmmboob, hahaha


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just look down the page a bit. Well discussed and exposed


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Much ado about nothing comes to mind.

Although I guess it could hardly be called an "AA".

Cheers


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The boob tube's boob thread is over here


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Man, I Couldnt find it!!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

What I don't get is that all you see on American TV these days is hyped up nearly naked women and different images of sex and so on, but as soon as there is a actual naked boob on TV instead of a poorly covered one everyone gets all weird about it

Isn't it a double standard that they can show this but not this?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Land of the spree, home of the crave.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Posterboy, I totally agree, My though when I first posted was more of a reaction to america's reaction, is a breast realy so horrific that you have to talk about your discust for a week? I understand that some people may be uncomfortable with the human body... ya know the whole nudity thing, but all these stupid apologies and bannings and news coverage is just so stupid... Nothing will be gained from this... I mean, even my post about this is a waste of time...

Grow up America, it's only a boob

[ February 06, 2004, 05:07 PM: Message edited by: Vinnie Cappuccino ]


----------

